# if anything



## sophie3210

Hi guys, 

Could you help me with this ?

"He had been dead for two years but, i*f anything,* her grief was even more raw than when it first happened."

My try :

"Cela faisait deux ans qu'il était mort, mais sa douleur était *plutôt *plus vive qu'à l'époque où c'était arrivé."

So, my problem is that "plutôt plus" is not really elegant in French, and besides, I lost the "even" in the process 
Thanks for your help !


----------



## Micia93

... "mais, en tout état de cause, sa douleur était encore plus vive ..." ?


----------



## sophie3210

Merci Micia, 

Votre proposition sonne bien, mais le sens de "en tout état de cause" n'est-il pas un peu éloigné ?


----------



## Micia93

Je ne sais pas. Je comprends "if anything" comme quelque chose du genre "if there was anything to add" d'où mon choix de "en tout état de cause"


----------



## sophie3210

Oui, vous comprenez bien , mais "en tout état de cause" signifie "peu importe le contexte". C'est pour ça que j'ai des doutes


----------



## Micia93

ha, je comprends "quelqu'en soit la cause" ...


----------



## sophie3210

Je pense opter pour : ... et sa douleur était peut-être encore plus vive qu'à l'époque ...
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Micia93

Pas mal! le "peut-être" exprimant le "if anything", n'est-ce-pas?


----------



## sophie3210

C'est bien ça 
Merci en tout cas pour toutes vos suggestions !


----------



## litchi

Est-ce qu'il ne faut pas plutôt comprendre ce "if anything" dans le sens "si c'était possible" ?
Car dans mon contexte, l'emploi est assez similaire :
"If anything, ... was even more... than..."
-> "If anything, the tunnels were even more impressive from inside."


----------



## Oddmania

Quelle est la phrase précédente ? _"If anything_" est là pour contraster avec quelque chose d'autre (précédemment mentionné). Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Micia, pour moi l'idée est "en tout état de cause, quoi qu'il en soit, en tout cas" voire éventuellement "l'un dans l'autre".


----------



## litchi

Eh bien, il s'agit d'un début de paragraphe... Et ce qui précède n'a pas vraiment de rapport.


----------



## Cath.S.

litchi said:


> Est-ce qu'il ne faut pas plutôt comprendre ce "if anything" dans le sens "si c'était possible" ?
> Car dans mon contexte, l'emploi est assez similaire :
> "If anything, ... was even more... than..."
> -> "If anything, the tunnels were even more impressive from inside."


Ce n'est pas du tout le sens, ni dans ta phrase ni dans celle de la question.

_If anything_ veut dire, littéralement, "_si quoi que ce soit_",
dans ton contexte "_S'il y a quelque remarque à faire _(ou autre formulation de ton choix)_, les tunnels bla bla bla_."


Oddmania said:


> "en tout état de cause, quoi qu'il en soit, *en tout cas*" voire éventuellement "l'un dans l'autre".


**


----------



## litchi

D'accord, je me posais la question parce qu'il y avait cette structure semblable et que dans les deux cas, il était difficile d'imaginer que le chagrin/les tunnels soi(en)t encore plus grand/impressionnants.

Ok pour "en tout cas", mais cela tombe un peu comme un cheveu sur la soupe au début du paragraphe comme ça...


----------



## Oddmania

D'accord avec Cath  Pour moi, l'idée est que les tunnels ne sont ni X ni Y, mais que si on doit vraiment en dire quelque chose, ils sont encore plus impressionnants de l'intérieur.


----------



## Itisi

*Litchi* a raison, ça veut dire 'si c'était possible', et c'est le seul sens possible pour ces deux phrases.


----------



## Oddmania

Je ne vois pas trop comment "si c'était possible" pourrait fonctionner dans la phrase. Par contre, on pourrait utiliser "peut-être" : _Les tunnels étaient peut-être même encore plus impressionnants de l'intérieur. _


----------



## Itisi

Oui, *Oddmania*, le sens est le même, il me semble, et c'est mieux tourné !


----------



## Cath.S.

Itisi said:


> *Litchi* a raison, ça veut dire '*si c'était possible*', et c'est le seul sens possible pour ces deux phrases.


Itisi, pourrais-tu s'il te plaît citer une source donnant ce sens à _if anything_ ? Dans le cas contraire je pense que je vais ouvrir un fil à ce propos dans English Only.


----------



## Kelly B

To my mind, it means _contrary to what one might have expected/would usually expect under the circumstances, _but it's more subtle. So _contre toute attente_ might've worked for Sophie's context, but it's probably too direct for Litchi's. Still, that's the general idea - they were so impressive from the outside that finding them even more so from inside is unexpected.
C'est une piste, en tout cas...


----------



## Itisi

Cath.S. said:


> Itisi, pourrais-tu s'il te plaît citer une source donnant ce sens à _if anything_ ? Dans le cas contraire je pense que je vais ouvrir un fil à ce propos dans English Only.


Je ne saurais pas faire ça.  Je serais intéressée par ce fil...

PS - Ça ne veut pas dire 'si c'était possible' mot à mot, bien sûr, mais ça revient à ça.  Pour expliquer laborieusement, ça veut dire : s'il y a quoi que ce soit qu'on puisse dire sur la douleur de cette femme, c'est qu'elle est encore plus forte... Idem pour les tunnels...


----------



## litchi

Kelly B said:


> To my mind, it means _contrary to what one might have expected/would usually expect under the circumstances, _but it's more subtle. So _contre toute attente_ might've worked for Sophie's context, but it's probably too direct for Litchi's. Still, that's the general idea - they were so impressive from the outside that finding them even more so from inside is unexpected.
> C'est une piste, en tout cas...



Ah oui, ça rejoint mon idée. Et "contre toute attente" fonctionne très bien dans mon contexte, merci !



Itisi said:


> PS - Ça ne veut pas dire 'si c'était possible' mot à mot, bien sûr, mais ça revient à ça.


Oui, bien sûr "si c'était possible" n'était pas une proposition de traduction mais une tentative de reformulation...


----------



## Itisi

litchi said:


> dans les deux cas, il était difficile d'imaginer que le chagrin/les tunnels soi(en)t encore plus grand/impressionnants.


Et pourtant, c'est exactement ça!



litchi said:


> 1) "contre toute attente" fonctionne très bien dans mon contexte.
> 
> 2) "si c'était possible" n'était pas une proposition de traduction



1)  Comment les gens pouvaient-ils avoir une attente par rapport à la beauté relative de l'intérieur et de l'extérieur ?  Ils pouvaient être étonnés, c'est tout...

2) Pour moi, si, c'est une proposition de traduction !

Je ne comprends pas bien ce que dit Kelly ici.  Il semble que nous ne soyons pas d'accord...


----------



## litchi

Itisi said:


> Pour moi, si, c'est une proposition de traduction !



Je dis juste que lorsque j'ai dit "si c'était possible", j'avais bien conscience que ça ne passerait pas tel quel en français, mais que c'était une tentative de reformulation pour comprendre le sens.



Itisi said:


> Comment les gens pouvaient-ils avoir une attente par rapport à la beauté relative de l'intérieur et de l'extérieur. Ils pouvaient être étonnés, c'est tout...


Eh bien, les tunnels étaient déjà si beaux de l'extérieur que cela paraissait difficile qu'ils le soient encore plus à l'intérieur.



Itisi said:


> Je ne comprends pas bien ce que dit Kelly ici. Il semble que nous ne soyons pas d'accord...


En effet, vous n'êtes pas d'accord visiblement. Je pensais que si, au début, mais finalement votre explication en #21 rejoint celle de Oddmania en #15.


----------



## Itisi

litchi said:


> 1) Je dis juste que lorsque j'ai dit "si c'était possible", j'avais bien conscience que ça ne passerait pas tel quel en français.
> 2) Eh bien, les tunnels étaient déjà si beaux de l'extérieur que cela paraissait difficile qu'ils le soient encore plus à l'intérieur.
> 3) En effet, vous n'êtes pas d'accord visiblement. Je pensais que si, au début, mais finalement votre explication en #21 rejoint celle de Oddmania en #15.



1) J'ai bien compris, mais je ne vois pas du tout pourquoi on ne peut pas dire ça en français !  Je ne vois pas ce que ça aurait de choquant.

2) Les gens peuvent être étonnés, oui, mais ils ne peuvent avoir une 'attente' que si on leur avait dit auparavant 'vous allez voir comme ces tunnels sont moches à l'intérieur !'

Je trouve que la formulation de *Oddmania* convient bien.


----------



## litchi

Itisi said:


> 2) Les gens peuvent être étonnés, oui, mais ils ne peuvent avoir une 'attente' que si on leur avait dit auparavant 'vous allez voir comme ces tunnels sont moches à l'intérieur !'



Je ne suis pas d'accord. Si l'extérieur semble atteindre un degré de perfection, on peut s'attendre à ce que l'intérieur ne soit pas à la hauteur. Beau, mais pas autant.
De même pour le cas du deuil. Elle n'aurait jamais pensé que son chagrin puisse augmenter, car elle pensait avoir déjà expérimenté le pire.

Je ne dis pas que c'est forcément le sens. C'est comme cela que je l'ai compris à ma première lecture et il semblerait que Kelly aussi... Du coup, je ne suis peut-être pas folle... 

Edit : dans les propositions d'Oddmania, le soucis principal, c'est que ça fait très étrange en début de paragraphe. Il n'y a pas de lien direct sous-entendu avec la phrase précédente dans mon texte.


----------



## Itisi

Je ne sais pas quoi dire de plus, sauf que personne n'est fou sur ce fil...


----------



## litchi

Ce qui serait bien serait que Kelly B revienne nous voir pour développer son argumentaire...


----------



## Itisi

Je pensais retirer mon épingle du jeu...


Kelly B said:


> To my mind, it means _contrary to what one might have expected/would usually expect under the circumstances, _but it's more subtle. So _contre toute attente_ might've worked for Sophie's context, but it's probably too direct for Litchi's. Still, that's the general idea - they were so impressive from the outside that finding them even more so from inside is unexpected.


Je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai dit que je ne comprenais pas, c'est juste que je ne m'étais pas bien donné la peine !  En fait, je crois qu'elle veut dire la même chose que moi.  C'est inattendu, mais 'contre toute attente' ne va pas vraiment, comme je le dis aussi


----------



## Itisi

Qui l'aurait crû [ou une variation sur ce thème], les tunnels étaient encore plus imposants vus de l'intérieur.


----------



## litchi

"De façon surprenante" / "Étonnamment" peut-être ?


----------



## Itisi

'Oh, surprise !'  

'Etonnament,' oui.  Enfin, n'importe quel truc de ce genre...

[Il manque une icône pour indiquer le soulagement !]


----------

